# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  Locking wardrobe rod

## jwilliams

We just received some garments from Austria, and the wardrobe boxes had these nifty rods that allowed you to set spacing between hangers to provide safe transit and handling of garments of varying dimensions. A sliding track locks over the top to keep the hangers from shifting in transit. The rod is made of some kind of plastic, and is teardrop-shaped to add strength.

I'm looking for a source for something similar in the states, as such rods would prove useful for short moves. If you know of a source, please post it here! If I find one I will likewise share it.

Cheers!

Jim

----------

